# 5 - 11 year olds will be vaccinated



## chic (Oct 30, 2021)

In the U.S. 5 - 11 year olds will begin to be vaccinated. Discuss.


----------



## terry123 (Oct 30, 2021)

My daughter who is a pharmacist is torn about it.  Mainly because of the storage and everyone being extra sure that the right dose is given.  She is going to insist a parent stay with the child for their shot.  She had trouble with a mother who wanted to leave her crying 12 year old alone for his shot.  She got mad at my daughter for insisting she stay.  So they are having sessions to be sure where everything is stored so there are no mix ups in the dosages.


----------



## Pepper (Oct 30, 2021)

*She had trouble with a mother who wanted to leave her crying 12 year old alone for his shot. She got mad at my daughter for insisting she stay.*

What??????????????


----------



## chic (Oct 30, 2021)

I don't think an experimental drug should be used on children, period. For what? To save old people like me? It's morally wrong.


----------



## WheatenLover (Oct 30, 2021)

I'll have to ask my stepdaughter if she planning on having her 9 year old vaccinated. His father and his grandfather live in the same house and are not vaccinated, and I know that worries her. His grandfather is my ex-husband, and he is currently in a nursing home in rehab and getting over Covid, which he caught there. But he will be returning home in a few weeks.


----------



## Alligatorob (Oct 30, 2021)

chic said:


> experimental drug


Are the Covid vaccines experimental?

They have been used hundred of millions of times now.

I could not find a technical definition of what an experimental drug is, but there are lots of reliable people who say that the Covid vaccines are no longer experimental, see for example: https://www.reuters.com/article/fac...y-have-not-skipped-trial-stages-idUSL1N2M70MW

Most all vaccines and drug treatments change and are not fully understood.  It just goes with the nature of medicine.


----------



## WhatInThe (Oct 30, 2021)

Some surveys show 1/3 of parent not opting to get their children vaccinated for covid.

https://www.thedenverchannel.com/ne...to-get-their-children-vaccinated-for-covid-19

It also said about 1/3 are very likely to get their kids vaxxed


----------



## chic (Oct 30, 2021)

Alligatorob said:


> Are the Covid vaccines experimental?
> 
> They have been used hundred of millions of times now.
> 
> ...


Then why is there NO product liability for any of the covid 19 vaccines? The question no one wants to answer. Because there is no product liability on an experimental drug. The FDA has admitted they don't know what will happen to children if they vaccinate them. So they are going to vaccinate them first and learn afterwards. If they those were my kids or grandkids I'd be furious. They are human guinea pigs. Which makes me think this is not about public health. It's something else entirely.


----------



## John cycling (Oct 30, 2021)

Alligatorob said:


> there are lots of reliable people who say that the Covid vaccines are no longer experimental, see for example:  [reuters]



Those people are not so reliable as you think.
Reuters and all the other mainstream news is owned by the same people who own the vaccination corporations.


----------



## Alligatorob (Oct 30, 2021)

chic said:


> why is there NO product liability for any of the covid 19 vaccines?


There is some, but it is greatly limited by law, the PREP Act and subsequent declarations ( https://www.phe.gov/Preparedness/legal/prepact/Pages/default.aspx ).  This means the government considers Covid to be a public emergency, not that the vaccines are experimental.  It is intended to prevent the slow of something like vaccination for reasons of legal liability concern.  


chic said:


> The FDA has admitted they don't know what will happen to children if they vaccinate them.


I cannot find evidence of this.  To the contrary it appears to me the FDA has reviewed available testing and data and concluded the vaccines are safe.  See for example https://www.fda.gov/news-events/pre...llow-science-covid-19-vaccines-young-children .  If what you mean is that some uncertainty remains, of course it does.  As it does with all medical treatment.


chic said:


> So they are going to vaccinate them first and learn afterwards.


Yes and no, they have already learned quite a lot, however as with adults more will be learned by good epidemiological studies as we go along.  Same is true of all medical treatments, this one is just newer than most.

What specifically is it you think the FDA or government has done wrong?  Other than the emergency declaration is this different from any new modern medical treatment?  

I believe you always have to trade the risks off against the benefits.  The government seems to be doing that, but its necessarily an imperfect process.  There would also be people who would, and have, argued that the government is putting people at risk by not allowing vaccinations.  Without this kind of analysis modern medicine would not be possible and we would all be a lot less healthy, this process has added many years to our life expectancy.


----------



## Jackie23 (Oct 30, 2021)

PREP Act Protections for COVID-19 Vaccine Liability
https://www.pharmexec.com/view/prep-act-protections-for-covid-19-vaccine-liability


----------



## Shero (Oct 31, 2021)

chic said:


> I don't think an experimental drug should be used on children, period. For what? To save old people like me? It's morally wrong.


It is "morally wrong" to not try to save the life of your child!!. The world is trying to save the children of tomorrow, not you chic so rien à discuter!


----------



## John cycling (Oct 31, 2021)

Shero said:


> It is "morally wrong" to not try to save the life of your child!!



I completely agree, *which is why a child's parents should be making that decision,* not the ignorant butchers who want to continue poisoning the children with dangerous drugs and concoctions of who knows what else.

@bowmore, your personal attack and political conspiracy nonsense have no bearing on the extremely important issue that children have been and continue to be under constant attack and abuse by ignorant profit seeking butchers who don't care in the least what happens to them, which is why *parents should be making that decision*, not strangers who are poisoning the children for their personal profits. <--


----------



## bowmore (Oct 31, 2021)

John, Knock it off. I try never to get personal, but you have crossed the line. I am sure you believe Elvis is alive, and the moon landings were fake and the people on Jan 6 were just a bunch of innocent tourists.


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 31, 2021)

My youngest grandchild just turned 11yrs old. I don't know what to think. Her Mom and Dad had Covide so did she so I don't know what her parents will decide to do. I don't know if it's safe.


----------



## dobielvr (Oct 31, 2021)

terry123 said:


> My daughter who is a pharmacist is torn about it.  Mainly because of the storage and everyone being extra sure that the right dose is given.  She is going to insist a parent stay with the child for their shot.  She had trouble with a mother who wanted to leave her crying 12 year old alone for his shot.  She got mad at my daughter for insisting she stay.  So they are having sessions to be sure where everything is stored so there are no mix ups in the dosages.


Well, that sounds scary....I'm glad I don't have children.

jmo


----------



## Granny B. (Oct 31, 2021)

I'm not going to argue whether kids should be vaccinated or not, but I am concerned that if it is required in schools a lot of kids, especially in certain areas, will be kept home for home schooling. A couple of weeks ago there was a walk out/protest day about requiring the vaccine/testing and nearly 60% of the students at my school were kept home. Most parents are not equipped to adequately educate their kids, so the results will be tragic.


----------



## Shero (Oct 31, 2021)

John cycling said:


> I completely agree, *which is why a child's parents should be making that decision,* not the ignorant butchers who want to continue poisoning the children with dangerous drugs and concoctions of who knows what else.
> 
> @bowmore, your personal attack and political conspiracy nonsense have no bearing on the extremely important issue that children have been and continue to be under constant attack and abuse by ignorant profit seeking butchers who don't care in the least what happens to them, which is why *parents should be making that decision*, not strangers who are poisoning the children for their personal profits. <--


 Lord give me patience


----------



## win231 (Oct 31, 2021)

chic said:


> I don't think an experimental drug should be used on children, period. For what? To save old people like me? It's morally wrong.


But it's financially wonderful.


----------



## chic (Nov 1, 2021)

win231 said:


> But it's financially wonderful.


Only for big pharma @win231


----------



## MrPants (Nov 1, 2021)

A few kids up our way got a little something extra attached to their Halloween candy 
https://toronto.ctvnews.ca/toronto-...postcard-with-their-halloween-candy-1.5647597


----------

